# Questions: Fist time Aqua scaping



## Otto (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello, I am building an Aquarium, I have been looking around for inspiration as to how I wanted to set it up. I came across examples like this:







or









I love these concepts, but the more I learn the more complicated it seems to get. I don't know what my final project will look like but I do have a few perimeters I need to stay in and I was hoping I could seek the wisdom of the community.

► I have a 30 gal tank
► I plan to use a canister filter with in line heater (I dont know much about the media i should use for this project)
► I want to avoid using Co2 at this time if i can (maybe drops?)
►I would like to make happen is making the floor become like a grass field(using moss?)
► I will be using LED lighting most likely(unless some one would advise otherwise)

Basically I want to know what plants I can use to simulate the style of aquascape I am after but require the lease amount of maintenance, and wont interfere with my fish as i start to populate the tank.

So far the only plant i know I will be using is marimo moss, but as mentioned before i want that lush grass feild look for the bottom of the tank, and I dont know which moss to pick from, or if i should use moss at all? And possibly other types of plants I can make use of with out over complicating the ecosystem, like plants I may use for on a tree or something.

I realize these questions may be pretty noobish but I catch on fast.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

how much experience do you have..those are some pretty high tech tanks there. and i can pretty much say both of those tanks use co2.for the tree you want to use xmas moss,you can even get away with fissidens. the forgound or graay field as you say can be riccia, xmas moss, and a few other fore ground plants im to tired to think of now..

Just remembe ..these tank you have in your post didnt happen over night..those took along time to get that way..hope this dont discourge you..anyone can do this but there are lot of varabiles..

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off the first pic,awesome!Would love to do that one day lol.

Second I agree with rick.IMO,a planted tank is an art project WIP forever.Its alive and ever changing!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol sounds like a moss tank to me. You might be able to make a moss carpet, possibly from xmas or java moss. If your tank is tall enough that a 1-3" plant would still look like grass, dwarf sagittaria or dwarf chain swords might work for tall grass, like at the base of the tree or in the background. In the second pic, I'm almost certain the "leaves" are xmas moss, very nicely grown. If you go with just moss, be aware that they tend to be slow growing and in my case, attract algae (although I've seen a couple interesting algae-only tanks too). CO2 might be necessary, I heard there are CO2 blocks that you can put in the tank, and as they dissolve, they release CO2. Might be worth looking into.

To grow stuff that well, lights, possibly CO2, and definitively good ferts and substrate would help immensely. What kind of substrate are you planning on doing?

Either way, I haven't heard great things about freshwater LEDs. More conventional lighting would probably be much cheaper and more convenient. For example, a shop light hanging above the tank would give the same light, look very clean, and likely be much cheaper than an LED fixture.


----------



## Otto (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you for your input thus far and I will address each question:
►I do realize this would be a ongoing project, and I know it will take time, that's why i'm starting slow, i want to get the foundation of a "grass field" started, and work my way up from there
►When It comes to LED's I use cheap china ebay stuff, made for auto motive, and super bright, but I have gotten to work in my lil tank for the last 7-8months running steady with no issues, keep in mind these are dry led's i would be putting in a hood.
►I think moss tank is what i have had in mine from the start, but again I dont know how much that involves Co2, I was under the understanding that moss is pretty forgiving that way.
►I admit, I know next to nothing about substrate, there are only two or three different types at the local store... so yeah, suggestions?
►I'm not overly worried about algae, and maybe i'm talking out of my hat, but i thought i would use a couple nerite snail's, some shrimp and a pleco or two for helping in that(would i have to get rid of my gold apple snail?) I'm told snails are pretty forgiving when it comes to moss
► my tank is 30Lx12Wx13H
►Simply put, I'm kinda afraid of Co2, and i don't have room for a bottle. I want to keep the maintenance pretty fool proof.
►The examples I posted are just a dream, I would be crazy to expect to get something like that on my first attempt of doing an aqua scape in my tank.

Thanks again for all the support, and continued input.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

well at least you have a pretty level head on your shoulders..If you want to stay away from co2 then i would definitely suggest a moss carpet..let me tell you though once it grows you are constantly going to be trimming that stuff..but after it gets trimmed a few times and gets what i call trained it is some very nice looking foreground material..it is slow growing though.
good luck i think you have the right frame of mind on this project.

Rick


----------



## Otto (Dec 26, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> If you want to stay away from co2 then i would definitely suggest a moss carpet..let me tell you though once it grows you are constantly going to be trimming that stuff


► This is where I am a little lost as to where I would get started. which moss do I go with? (I want something that will basicly stay under 1.5")
◘ java
◘ xmas
◘ fire
◘ blanket(not sure the real name of it or not saw it on ebay) <---this stuff looks very intersting
◘ other?

► How do I get it to grow in the grass pattern I want? 
◘ spread it out over substrate then cover it with some kind of mesh?
◘ plant seed in the substrate?
◘ both? 
◘other?

► What is the best substrate for me? (pet store people say it doesn't 
matter?)

► When it comes time to trim it how do I do this job and keep things neat?

► My filter's intake and out take will be about 4" to 6" from the bottom, is this an issue?

► Is there an alternate plant I can use instead that wont need to be trimmed?

► Can I use *utricularia graminifolia*? if so, what are the pros/cons?


----------

